# Overseas EMT-B jobs



## Tyler21 (Jan 27, 2015)

Are there any overseas EMT B jobs in the tactical world?


----------



## Luno (Jan 29, 2015)

Yep, they start at E-1 maybe E-4 if you came in the Army with a NREMT.  But in all seriousness, if EMT-B is all you've got, it's really a one in a million chance... (so you're saying I've got a chance?)   But to pick up a "tacti-cool" job with an EMT-B, you're about 10 years too late...


----------



## dank (Mar 10, 2015)

Yep, it would be called the US military!


----------



## OhItzJimmy (Apr 27, 2015)

You gotta be a minimum of Advance or Intermediate EMT or Paramedic, to work for a security company overseas


----------

